# West Nile in the news



## bonbean01 (Aug 15, 2012)

I've been following the very bad West Nile disease recently in the news, and the planned spraying in parts of Texas.  Just wondering, since I'm not finding anything about this when I google it...if an area is sprayed, do people keep livestock off that grass for any period of time?  I understand that saving human lives is the most important, but wondering if there is a time limit for keeping animals off pastures that have been sprayed?


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 15, 2012)

One of the things that kind of gets my goat, Bon. They do it at night and tell everyone to stay indoors, cover any fish ponds, don't use your fans, and keep your pets indoors, wash all home grown produce thoroughly, etc, etc..... You know as well as I do that there are going to be dogs left in backyards. What about the woman that goes into labor at 1:00 a.m.?

This is being done primarily in highly populated areas.... Neighborhoods and subdivisions so think the incidence of livestock will be fairly low. However, the backyard chicken movement is definitely something to consider.

I'm glad I'm out in the sticks, however just found out today that my county has reported its first human case :/


----------

